# bad driveability after start then ok - weird



## chillipepper94 (Sep 25, 2004)

G'day from a newbie from downunder in NZ. Some good input on this forum so thought I'd join in. 

I've got a 94 Maxima with VG30E. Always starts no problem and idles ok. Then ya put ya foot down to go and it has no power and the engine surges. Take ya foot off the gas and it idles fine again. Put ya foot down again and the surging is back. Eventually, in about a minute with ya foot down, it comes right and drives fine for the rest of the trip. It does this about half the time after a start and doesn't matter if the car is dead cold or warm but it does need to be off for about 10min at least before it will do the weird thing. 

Anybody got any clues on this one? The local service guys can't find anything. I see a lot of problems reported with O2 so I'll check that out again but thought it would show up more often than just after a start. Thought maybe it is EVAP but how do you isolate it? 

Any help would be great!


----------

